# Taming the Moka Pot



## chipbutty

I did post much of this in another thread but thought it would get lost in there. Hopefully someone who has bought a Moka Pot and struggled with it may find some of this useful.

The Moka Pot is the only brewing method I'd yet to try so I decided to give it a go. I received my Bialetti 4 cup Moka Express a couple of days ago. Love it. Initially it was pretty frustrating getting anything drinkable out of it until I realised I was grinding too fine. This had two effects, firstly the finer grinds meant the basket accepted too much coffee (25g) and of course you always fill the basket in a moka pot, secondly the fine grind created far too much pressure. These two together created quite a disgusting drink! So I ground coarser (22 on my Rocky) and the basket was now full with 20g of coffee.

Brew time came down to a total of just under 6 minutes (starting with cold water) and it tastes great black, strong but not too bitter. Great with milk too and I never have milk with coffee but I've become addicted to frothing up a little milk and plonking it on top of my Moka brews.

The 4 cup doesn't seem to be very common. I think it's only available in Europe and Bialetti don't even list it on their web site. Not that it matters really, but I couldn't really find any owner reports of the 4 cup model for any guidance. I use our smallest hob on full and turn it to the lowest setting once coffee starts coming through, then I take it off the heat when the coffee has reached the point of the V on the spout. There's enough residual heat left to carry on the extraction a little longer. I never get any hissing or hot steam coming up afterwards using this method. It's all very gentle and relaxing! Some of the videos I've watched it's like a volcano erupting and I thought that can't be good. Most of the written brew guides thankfully shared my opinion so I must be doing something right for once! I pretty much followed this excellent Moka Pot guide by RoamingBarista.

I tried boiling the water first a few times and it works well and obviously speeds up the whole process. I know a lot of people say that using cold water can cook the coffee as you're waiting for the pot to heat up. I imagine that's more of an issue in larger Moka Pots. I haven't had any burnt flavours when using cold water.

The grind I found works is what many use, inbetween Espresso and French Press. That covers a wide range. It's pretty much what you'd use for drip or in my case Pour Over. I pushed the pot to see how fine I could grind before the pot popped it's pressure release valve (I always have to do things like that) and on my Rocky it's a setting of 12. Most people grind for Espresso on the Rocky at around 8 ish.

It really is quite a different coffee drinking experience and I like that. All in all it's a very addictive way to make coffee. It doesn't quite have the drama of my syphon but it's close. The clean up is certainly easier than a syphon brew. It probably doesn't have the subtle flavours that a pour over with a V60 and Gino/Kalita Wave can produce but I don't think Moka coffee is about subtlety. It has a character all of its own. The only thing I'm not impressed with is the paint is already wearing off the Bialetti man and the writing. Rub a finger nail over the paint and it completely comes off! Oh well no big deal. The quality of parts seem excellent.










Taken before I coarsened the grind. Too fine here.


----------



## DoubleShot

Excellent idea to give this excellent and detailed post a thread of it's own! 

Would you mind making yourself a Café au lait using the Moka pot please and post some photos and comments? Thanks.

I attempted one a few days ago and it was the biggest disappointment yet as far as coffees I've made recently. Tried, perhaps slightly less than the 50% brewed coffee suggested (as my tiny Bialetti Brikka doesn't make quite enough for two cups) plus steamed milk using the steam wand on my Brewtus IV and ended up with a very weak, watered down coffee. Something resembling more of a poor latte!


----------



## chipbutty

Will see what I can do! I don't have a steam wand but I do have a milk frother. Not sure if that would be adequate? I'm not that familiar with milk based coffee drinks though I think Café au lait is 50% coffee and 50% steamed milk?



DoubleShot said:


> Excellent idea to give this excellent and detailed post a thread of it's own!
> 
> Would you mind making yourself a Café au lait using the Moka pot please and post some photos and comments? Thanks.
> 
> I attempted one a few days ago and it was the biggest disappointment yet as far as coffees I've made recently. Tried, perhaps slightly less than the 50% brewed coffee suggested (as my tiny Bialetti Brikka doesn't make quite enough for two cups) plus steamed milk using the steam wand on my Brewtus IV and ended up with a very weak, watered down coffee. Something resembling more of a poor latte!


----------



## DoubleShot

chipbutty said:


> I don't have a steam wand but I do have a milk frother. Not sure if that would be adequate? I'm not that familiar with milk based coffee drinks though I think Café au lait is 50% coffee and 50% steamed milk?


That's my understanding of what goes into a café au lait. I think steamed/frothed milk into cup first then pour in brewed coffee after? But I could be wrong on that? I've tried coffee first then milk after and it didn't seem right to me.


----------



## chipbutty

Read and watched several tutorials and the majority said to pour the milk and coffee at the same time so that's what I tried! I used equal amounts of milk and coffee, 180ml of each. This is pretty much what I do anyway with my Moka/milk brews as the brewed coffee from my 4 cup Moka pot half fills my mug and I add milk to the other half. Works out well. I heated the milk on the hob with my Judge milk frother and frothed just a little. As always it tastes great. I think I actually prefer a little more coffee to milk. Then again I'm used to drinking black coffee and I find that milk dulls much of the coffee flavour.





















DoubleShot said:


> That's my understanding of what goes into a café au lait. I think steamed/frothed milk into cup first then pour in brewed coffee after? But I could be wrong on that? I've tried coffee first then milk after and it didn't seem right to me.


----------



## DoubleShot

Thanks so much chipbutty. Will have another stab at this once I've cracked open my bag of Rave Mocha Java.


----------



## chipbutty

No problem. I used Rave's Signature Blend this morning. Not that impressed with it to be honest. Brewed it on my Gino dripper with a Kalita Wave filter and then in the Moka Pot. Just has a generic coffee taste, if that makes sense. A bit dull. Maybe that's the point of this particular blend. I also bought their Cuban Serrano Superior.



DoubleShot said:


> Thanks so much chipbutty. Will have another stab at this once I've cracked open my bag of Rave Mocha Java.


----------



## DoubleShot

Cuban Serrano Superior was my first choice of bean from Rave but silly ole me couldn't find it when I placed my order. Saw 'Superior' tagged on the end and thought it was a different bean! 

Will be interested to hear your opinion on it once you've tried it.


----------



## jim3rg

A quick question.

Is the grind used for Aeropress suitable for the Moka pot?

I have a 6 cup Bialetti elegance on its way (tomorrow delivery) and just so as I had some starting reference. For Aeropress I grind at 6 clicks from closed in my hario mini mill, should I grind a wee bit courser?

Jim


----------



## MWJB

jim3rg said:


> A quick question.
> 
> Is the grind used for Aeropress suitable for the Moka pot?
> 
> I have a 6 cup Bialetti elegance on its way (tomorrow delivery) and just so as I had some starting reference. For Aeropress I grind at 6 clicks from closed in my hario mini mill, should I grind a wee bit courser?
> 
> Jim


I think you'll have to, grinding 50odd grams of coffee is going to be thirsty work, you'll need to refill the grinder. Does the moka pot have a half capacity function?


----------



## Kyle548

MWJB said:


> I think you'll have to, grinding 50odd grams of coffee is going to be thirsty work, you'll need to refill the grinder. Does the moka pot have a half capacity function?


They generally don't work at less than capacity.


----------



## MWJB

Kyle548 said:


> They generally don't work at less than capacity.


I've seen models with an insert for the basket, but not familiar with the Elegance.


----------



## jim3rg

I don't mind the work, its not that difficult to use the hario and the pot will mainly be used for when friends call etc. Before I subject friends to my coffee, however, practice is needed.

Jim


----------



## chipbutty

I think all Moka pots are designed to operate at full capacity. As you say there is an insert for some of them but I've read it doesn't work very well.



MWJB said:


> I think you'll have to, grinding 50odd grams of coffee is going to be thirsty work, you'll need to refill the grinder. Does the moka pot have a half capacity function?


----------



## chipbutty

I use the same grind for both on my Lido 2. Obviously it depends on how fine you have your grind on the Aeropress. Don't expect to get the perfect grind on the first, second or even third attempt with the Moka pot. You'll get there, you just need to experiment.



jim3rg said:


> A quick question.
> 
> Is the grind used for Aeropress suitable for the Moka pot?
> 
> I have a 6 cup Bialetti elegance on its way (tomorrow delivery) and just so as I had some starting reference. For Aeropress I grind at 6 clicks from closed in my hario mini mill, should I grind a wee bit courser?
> 
> Jim


----------



## Vieux Clou

They're cheap, so you can have a selection of sizes. Just now my favourite supplier is offering 5, 15, 30 and 45 cl pots and only the 45 costs over 20€. Those are Bialetti: Aeternum pots are lower quality but a lot cheaper - I picked up a 3-cup for 10€ the other day. Aeternum is owned by Bialetti.

Worth trying is the Brikka variant, with a pressure-cooker-style weight on top of the stalk to increase pressure. It works, too, the coffee is much better than with a straight moka pot.


----------



## jim3rg

I am limited to stainless steel due to the induction stove.


----------



## Kyle548

jim3rg said:


> I am limited to stainless steel due to the induction stove.


Stainless are the better option; can't stand aluminium.


----------



## jim3rg

I have just been reliably informed that we dont have an induction hob but a solid plate hob... shows how much I know about kitchen appliances. So my question is will the aluminium pots work on a 'solid electric plate hob'?

Jim


----------



## Kyle548

Should do, just direct heat.


----------



## DoubleShot

jim3rg said:


> will the aluminium pots work on a 'solid electric plate hob'?


Yes they will but I'd recommend a stainless steel one if possible. I had an aluminium one (albeit a cheap 'n' cheerful one) and it didn't take long to start discolouring inside the water chamber!


----------



## jim3rg

Thanks everyone, I have my Aeropress that I love and the moka pot was only really for when friends come round. Having said that its going to be fun testing out the Bialetti elegance 6 cup. Better get grinding now then







. I may look to getting a smaller pot later but I will need to clear out a kitchen cupboard just for the coffee paraphernalia.

Jim


----------



## Kyle548

jim3rg said:


> Thanks everyone, I have my Aeropress that I love and the moka pot was only really for when friends come round. Having said that its going to be fun testing out the Bialetti elegance 6 cup. Better get grinding now then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I may look to getting a smaller pot later but I will need to clear out a kitchen cupboard just for the coffee paraphernalia.
> 
> Jim


I had to buy an entire kitchen worktop.


----------



## jim3rg

As you may have read, my 6 cup Bialetti arrived and as per instructions I made a throw away brew. I couldn't resist taking a sip, bitter and very strong. Coffee grounds were in the cup so I assume this is due to the Aeropress grind. Also you were correct with it taking a lot of coffee, its going to take a few brews to get it right. I may just buy a smaller pot for practice.

Jim


----------



## jlarkin

Could you put on a photo of the "correct" grind on? I'm still finding my way with grinding and like trying to check these things to build a better idea of what I'm looking for.



chipbutty said:


> Taken before I coarsened the grind. Too fine here.


----------



## Mr O

I've been thinking about putting mine in the for sale thread as i never got on with it and never use it....


----------



## jim3rg

My wee 3 cup arrived today so I just gave it a try, set my Hario Mini mill to 6 stops from closed, ground 25g Old Brown Java... and ground.... and ground. I put hot water into the moka pot base then spooned coffee into the basket leveled it off with my finger then placed it into the base, screwed on the top tight then put it on a preheated hob at medium heat, left it to bubble then lifted the lid to have a peek, the chamber was not far off full so off the heat it came and left until it had finished.

Result was a very strong coffee with a bitter aftertaste, topped up mug with hot water and a touch of milk and it was ok. Still has the aftertaste but its deffinately drinkable. I checked the dregs in the moka pot and there were very fine grounds in there, maybe try the grind on 7 or 8 clicks from closed next time.

Jim


----------



## MWJB

Was there steam coming out of the centre pipe? Try and catch it before this happens, if so.


----------



## jim3rg

I took it off the heat whilst the coffee was still coming out, I cant remember seeing steam will check it next time.

Jim


----------



## urbanbumpkin

For Moka pots I tend to go slightly coarser than espresso. One click away from that. On the porlex its approx 3-4 clicks from tightest.


----------



## Kyle548

You're approaching the moka pot wrong.

First of all, it needs to be a pretty coarse grind.

The brew you will get from it will be between an aeropress and a French press.

Strong and thick but with a lot of particles in the brew.

It won't be sludgy, but there will be a lot of half dissolved solids and oil.

Just go with this.

Second; there's little point preheating, just fill the pot to the over pressure valve, tighten the top on and put to boil.

The method of action is exactly the same as a siphon.

The cold water heats up, expends into steam and pushes the colder water below out and up though the funnel. Adding boiling water means boiling water comes into contact with the grounds (when under pressure, boiling water will boil at a higher temp and while you are heating, it can't cool to brewing temps).

Usjng cold water prevents this.

Also, after it starts to make a bubbling sound, remove it from the heat - don't try to fill the pot with all the brew water - the siphon makes this impossible and the bubbling sound is steam escaping the siphon.

Once the steam level is below the siphon, there is no more water to push up.

After it bubbles - this is what you want to drink.

A final note - big pots are very hard to brew - smaller pots are much easier - so consider learning with a smaller one.


----------



## Kyle548

I'll add, watch videos of vacuum brewing and you will understand exactly what is happening in the lower chamber.


----------



## jim3rg

Thanks again for the advice folks, I understand better now. going to try it again tomorrow after I get back from my annual diabetes review.

Jim


----------



## jlarkin

I've had 3 failues so far this morning with my new moka pot (Moka Pot by Molmo from amazon because it was cheap and it is a "3 x Espresso Cups" size). The first time it did actually work and I expected to throw it away it smelt very metallic. I've then had two more attempts and think maybe I need a coarser grind. I'm using the sage pro grinder and did it on grind #24 - they say espresso is up to 20 and the full range of it is up to 60. So I can go coarser no problem but wanted to post in case it could be another issue. the last two times I had steam coming up from the base but no actual coffee making its way through the pipe. I was assuming it was choked up and so I gave up on both attempts (I put more in from the 2nd to 3rd attempt because I thought maybe I didn't have enough coffee in). From the third attempt some water was in the coffee bed around the edges but not very much and it wasn't close to coming through (from what I could see) and I'd had it on for about 15 minutes total - it's an induction hob so does take longer but it had been steaming for quite a while.

Actually re-reading other posts above, it should definitely be coarser so I'll try that. If anybody could put up an image of a good grind (a little scattered to get a feel for the size) I'd certainly appreciate it.


----------



## MWJB

May be silly questions, but just so we're all on the same page...

You're filling the lower chamber with water up to the brass valve?

Filling the grounds basket, but not tamping?

You have steam coming up the central pipe, not from anywhere else, but no coffee?

It's possible it could take more than 15mins from a cold start, hence why some of us like to start with hot water in the base...so we don't get bored after 10mins waiting, wander off/get distracted & return to burnt coffee.

It's a steel pot? The Molmo pot on the Amazon link looks aluminium?


----------



## jlarkin

You're filling the lower chamber with water up to the brass valve? Yes

Filling the grounds basket, but not tamping? Yes (although I think on the second one it wasn't full enough as well).

You have steam coming up the central pipe, not from anywhere else, but no coffee? Yes I had steam coming up the central pipe.

It's possible it could take more than 15mins from a cold start, hence why some of us like to start with hot water in the base...so we don't get bored after 10mins waiting, wander off/get distracted & return to burnt coffee. Maybe I'm too impatient :=), I've got another attempt in with a coarser grind and as much for my reference about 14.5g coffee grinds. It's actually worked in terms of getting coffee into the top, it doesn't seem too bad so far.

It is an aluminium pot (http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00I79FSMQ?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s03) does that signify something in particular? I said "induction hob" which I think may still be the term but it's ceramic glass to potentially be more descriptive...


----------



## MWJB

Under product description it says "2. the aluminium moka pots cannot be used on induction stoves."...if that is what you have.

14.5g doesn't sound like much coffee for a 3 cup pot?


----------



## jlarkin

MWJB said:


> Under product description it says "2. the aluminium moka pots cannot be used on induction stoves."...if that is what you have.


I learnt something today :=), I don't have an induction hob - apparently that uses a magnetic field to heat it up (and so needs a ferrous material). I have a ceramic hob, which has a heating element underneath and therefore does work.



MWJB said:


> 14.5g doesn't sound like much coffee for a 3 cup pot?


 It's made an OK cuppa it was a bit weak and I think I still need to get rid of some of the new taste from the pot - I'll try to up the amount a little tomorrow.


----------



## jlarkin

From the 14g one actually these are before and after photos (I didn't add that much because I was getting paranoid about it getting blocked). I'm trying one now with 15.5g of coffee in it...


----------



## Kyle548

jlarkin said:


> From the 14g one actually these are before and after photos (I didn't add that much because I was getting paranoid about it getting blocked). I'm trying one now with 15.5g of coffee in it...
> 
> View attachment 13852
> View attachment 13853


You don't want anywhere near espresso.

More like a v60 grind.

Remember, espresso machines have a pump with 220v pushing electricity into them.

Even levers have the benefits of hydraulics and lever action which potentially increase forces exponentially.

All your mokapot has is the ability of water to resist compression and even then it has to do it against gravity.

Don't expect to to be able to exert enough force at all.

Although there are certain mokapots with higher pressure OPV.


----------



## jlarkin

Yes, thanks. That last was pretty much the same grind that I'd use for a v60. I think the pot might be too cheap to be any good, still seems to have a strange smell to it but otherwise it seemed to work quite well.


----------



## Kyle548

jlarkin said:


> Yes, thanks. That last was pretty much the same grind that I'd use for a v60. I think the pot might be too cheap to be any good, still seems to have a strange smell to it but otherwise it seemed to work quite well.


Seasoning aluminium takes a while.

That's another reason steel is best.


----------



## DoubleShot

DoubleShot said:


> Yes they will but I'd recommend a stainless steel one if possible. I had an aluminium one (albeit a cheap 'n' cheerful one) and it didn't take long to start discolouring inside the water chamber!


At the risk of repeating myself, just some of the reasons I recommend stainless steel over aluminium for Moka pots.


----------



## jlarkin

Yes I should have guessed a fiver was too good to be true. I've got the 6 cup s/s bialetti but seems a bit big just for me.


----------



## bongo

jlarkin said:


> Yes I should have guessed a fiver was too good to be true. I've got the 6 cup s/s bialetti but seems a bit big just for me.


For the 6 cup versions you can normally get a basket divider plate. I have one for mine. This slots in and allows you to use a 3 cup dose. Unfortunately, I cant see one immediately on a google search. I'll take a photo of mine on monday and post so you know what I mean.


----------



## jlarkin

I had meant to say that I saw another post on the thread mentioning having an insert to reduce the size of the basket but I haven't been able to find one from a fair amount of searching. Any help on that would be great.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I remember looking for one in the past and couldn't find one. I would be interested if you find one.


----------



## Kyle548

Would make it pretty hard to work out brew water.


----------



## jlarkin

I've made my first brew with the larger moka pot (6 cup Bialetti Venus) and it's so much better than the Molmo. I know I'm supposed to throw the first brew away but it's already convinced me the Molmo wasn't worth the fiver I paid for it. Everything from the sturdiness of the materials to the look of it is better. Incidentally between the money for the actual Molmo pot and the amount of coffee I think I'd have to throw at it to get rid of the smell, the smaller Bialetti's would have probably been only slightly more expensive. My friend always used to say buy cheap and you buy twice

In case any other newbie reads this Bialetti also do aluminium ones (apparently the original was aluminium) so choose carefully!


----------



## Kyle548

To present some empirical evidence here is my brew print from Acaia.










**ignore total time too, that's because Acaia likes to time everything - total time was actually around 3 mins. A little short, but it's a small pot.

And some photos with the coarseness and the final result.





































It works out at about 13g of coffee to max the basket at J.4 on SS Vario; in the cup I get about 48g of actual brew for 130g of brew water.

Brew water was initially hot from the tap - that puts it at about 50-60C.

The mokapot is a Bialetti 2 cup SS - but as I said before, it's not the best idea to aim for the full volume.

The cup is maaaaaybe a little sour; but is pretty much bang what I have been getting with these beans anyway - fruity and with a big big body.

Maybe strawberry- but taken up a notch.

A little bit drying in the mouth.

I haven't had a whole lot of time to play with these beans yet and I don't tend to use the mokapot that often - I think I'd take it a smidgen tighter on the grind next time.

This wasn't really an attempt to bang out a perfect cup, more to show how much you can expect; in my experience, to put in and get out.

This will vary with size of pot and brand- I'm using a pretty small pot, so the percentage water wasted will be higher.

Also as everyone is getting bitterness, this is how you avoid that and get a brighter cup.


----------



## jlarkin

Thanks Kyle, that's really helpful! I know you kept saying to grind coarser but seeing that photo I can see how far it is from my grind to yours! I wish I had time to try another moka now - I'll have to do it later on.


----------



## Kyle548

jlarkin said:


> Thanks Kyle, that's really helpful! I know you kept saying to grind coarser but seeing that photo I can see how far it is from my grind to yours! I wish I had time to try another moka now - I'll have to do it later on.


I probably went too coarse - you could afford to be quite a bit finer.

Also, depending on your dose, your going to need to change the grind.

A final note, just settle the grinds so that the are level and fill the basket evenly.

Don't tamp them.


----------



## DoubleShot

@Kyle548

Thanks for such an incredibly informative post and double points for doing it just to help others rather than purely to enjoy a cup of coffee from your Moka pot.

Part of what's so great about these forums is the helpfulness shown by others.

Oh and photos ALWAYS help!


----------



## jim3rg

I ground 14g of old brown java today in my hario slim mill on a setting of 7 clicks from fully closed. Filled the basket of my 3 pot Andrew James aluminium moka pot and lightly ran my finger over to level it out. Filled chamber with cold water and placed on the electric ring on medium heat. Around 5 minutes later I had a steaming pot of coffee. The taste was very good indeed very strong and flavoursome with just a slight bitter after taste. Tomorrow I will try 8 clicks and see if that makes a difference.

A quick note to say I agree with folk about the aluminium, already the water chamber is discoloured, I have therefore ordered a stainless steel bialetti elegance. Once it arrives I will be offering the wee aluminium pot free of charge to anyone who wants it.

Jim


----------



## jim3rg

Hello folks, just a quick update to this thread, after taking delivery of my 4 cup pot, it seamed to spring a leak through the seal. I replaced the seal and all seems fine now. I have been grinding 18g of Sweet bourbon from Coffee compass on setting 7 clicks from closed on my Hario slim grinder. I thoguht I would post a pic of the grounds to see if folk can advise me. The coffee tastes good, but I am sure I can improve it. Anyway, this is the grind from my Hario.










Does this look about right for stove top moka pot?

I won a Bodum Bistro electric burr grinder on the bay for just under £40 delivered, will this be an improvement on the Hario?

Jim


----------



## Vieux Clou

That grind looks like what I get out of the Porlex - ~110 turns of the screw for 14g of coffee. Had a spiffing cup of El Fuego out of the Brikka this morning just 2 days after roasting it.


----------



## jim3rg

Vieux Clou said:


> That grind looks like what I get out of the Porlex - ~110 turns of the screw for 14g of coffee. Had a spiffing cup of El Fuego out of the Brikka this morning just 2 days after roasting it.


Thanks for the reply, I see you have a Bodum bistro burr grinder, whats your opinion on these please?

Jim


----------



## Vieux Clou

It's OK for everything but espresso; although it does have an espresso setting it's too coarse and the water goes straight through. Build quality is very nice, but it's limited to 20-second grinds so I wouldn't want to put a pound through it.

There may be hacks for the grind setting: there certainly are for the equivalent Krups so that you can supposedly get down to Turkish fineness. I wonder myself if the manufacturing tolerance of the burrs doesn't make this a bit iffy.


----------



## Bigpikle

havent used my moka pots since I got an espresso machine, but this is what started it all off for me. Bialetti moka pot and a Porlex.

In case you have one nearby, Ikea do stainless moka pots and they are very very good. The website seems only to have a 6 cup listed now but I bought a small one - 2 cuo I think, and its brilliant and works on my induction hob. I also have an 8 cup Bialetti which doesnt work on my hob any more so will need to go in the sale section, but was too big for me as my family dont like 'strong coffee' so nobody wanted to share it with me!

I am going to experiment a little today and see what I get again, but used to use a fairly fine Porlex grind and always got a good result. I may try with a slightly coarser grind today from my Varioso that I use for brewed. Only challenge I have is that the small Ikea pot barely has the required surface area to activate the hob (if the induction hob doesnt have a big enough contact area with the pot then it wont switch on) and its a bit of a pain to get it going. I used to love using it though every morning and it fills the kitchen with a fantastic coffee aroma as it brews!


----------



## Bigpikle

OK, quick update:

Not sure what size my little Ikea pot is but it took 180ml of water to fill the bottom just over the pressure valve. 15g med-fine grind from the Varioso filled the basket level and out came a cracking drink. Lots of the flavours I get using these beans with the Aeropress but with an additional sweetness I dont normally taste. Longer drink as well which is good for mornings when I'm not rushing out the door. Really simple cleanup as well once its all cooled down, so this is going back into my routine again


----------



## jlarkin

Bigpikle said:


> . Only challenge I have is that the small Ikea pot barely has the required surface area to activate the hob (if the induction hob doesnt have a big enough contact area with the pot then it wont switch on) and its a bit of a pain to get it going. I used to love using it though every morning and it fills the kitchen with a fantastic coffee aroma as it brews!


If you think you'll use it regularly again it might be worth looking at a heat diffuser. If you got one slightly bigger than the pot it might help to make sure the hob comes on?


----------



## Bigpikle

I had a heat diffuser before for the gas ring, but they are typically aluminium so dont work on a induction hob. I got it working OK today as long as I was careful about where on the hob I put it.


----------



## jlarkin

Bigpikle said:


> I had a heat diffuser before for the gas ring, but they are typically aluminium so dont work on a induction hob. I got it working OK today as long as I was careful about where on the hob I put it.


Cool, glad it works. They make s/s ones as well if you do run into problems http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ibili-703714-Diffuser-Plate-Stainless/dp/B00393UNXY


----------



## mr kean bean

Bigpikle said:


> Not sure what size my little Ikea pot is but it took 180ml of water to fill the bottom just over the pressure valve. 15g med-fine grind from the Varioso filled the basket level and out came a cracking drink.


Hi. Was it the 3-cup?

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/30149839/#/50149838


----------



## Bigpikle

I think thats the one - makes just enough for 1 cup (not an espresso size cup) and is perfect for 1 person. I didnt pay anything like £21 though - was about half that....

Takes 15g of coffee and about 180ml of water.


----------



## mr kean bean

Cheers. It's actually £16. Looks quite similar to the Bialetti Venus 2 Cup model.


----------



## Bigpikle

its a good bit of kit - nothing cheap and cheerful about that bit of Ikea product for once. I've used it for a couple of years and apart from some discolouration around the base which I guess was because of the use on a gas hob, its perfect. Nice brew from it again this morning as well


----------



## mr kean bean

There's an Ikea near me, so may pick one up. I make a FP every morning (20+ mins) and it will be nice to have a small Moka for the times when that isn't quite enough.


----------



## Lefteye

Well after many misses and a few hits the thread has been a big help. Have loosened off the grind and the coffee produced is now less bitter. A lovely cafe au lait. Strangely I thought if the grind was coarser that I'd use less gramage of beans but this doesn't seem to be the case I upped the dose


----------

